# Magnat XTC 1500 Subwoofer on Ebay



## JGarrett (Nov 21, 2007)

check me out guys:
Magnat Xtc 1500 1-Way 15" Car Subwoofer RARE!! - eBay (item 110689207714 end time May-24-11 12:03:02 PDT)


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ceramic or neo?


----------



## JGarrett (Nov 21, 2007)

i believe ceramic based on the size of the motor


----------

